# Mac equivalent of Captivate?



## Morley (Feb 23, 2005)

MacroMedia's product "Captivate" does exactly what I want -- but only on Windows. 

Here's the functionality I'm looking for: 
I'm about to release a software product and I want to offer my end users online tutorials from the Help menu, streamed from my website. MM's Captivate records on-screen actions and then converts them into Flash format for efficient service to the user's web browser.

Because it's Flash it will run for all users (Windows, Mac, Linux, Unix) in virtually all web browsers. This gets round platform and compatibility issues.

Recommendations? Comments?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

The best tool on the Mac for what you want is Ambrosia Software's Snapz Pro X. It's a touch pricey but it is a superb product. It does capture into QuickTime but you can say which codec you want, and IIRC (I haven't used (or own) the application in a few months) either one of the codecs you can use is Flash, or using QuickTime Pro you export the Movie to flash.


----------



## Morley (Feb 23, 2005)

Chealion said:


> (SnapzProX) does capture into QuickTime but you can say which codec you want, and IIRC (I haven't used (or own) the application in a few months) either one of the codecs you can use is Flash, or using QuickTime Pro you export the Movie to flash.


Unsure of your terminology. Are you saying SnapzProX DOES convert to Flash format? My copy of QuickTime Pro doesn't have recognizable commands to convert to Flash format. Unclear.

Kind regards,


----------



## mfubib (Mar 1, 2009)

*Captivate on a Mac?*

I am currently running Captivate on my current gen 2.4ghz Macbook, see here for details:
matthewbibby.com Blog Archive Captivate CS4 on a Mac!


----------



## mfubib (Mar 1, 2009)

*Finally!!!*

I have just heard that Adobe have begun work on Captivate for Mac:

Twitter / RJ Jacquez: Just finished a Captivate ...

YAY!!!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Have a look at *Jing*

*EDIT: *Thanks, SINC, for catching the link error. As for the "Perry Bible Fellowship" - just posted it into the Visually Humourous Piece of the Day thread - it's a great webcomic, nothing religious about it


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Have a look at *Jing*


CM, you may want to correct that link. It goes to some Bible site. 

The Perry Bible Fellowship


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

mfubib said:


> I am currently running Captivate on my current gen 2.4ghz Macbook, see here for details:
> matthewbibby.com Blog Archive Captivate CS4 on a Mac!


This thread is from *2005*.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Have a look at *Jing*
> 
> *EDIT: *Thanks, SINC, for catching the link error. As for the "Perry Bible Fellowship" - just posted it into the Visually Humourous Piece of the Day thread - it's a great webcomic, nothing religious about it


You're welcome CM, I realized what it was when I found it in the Visually thread too.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Huh. Was wondering why Morley isn't around anymore... :hah:

...wonder what s/he ended up doing...?


----------

